# problem with colors



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I was expecting to set the color of a BText field using this:

text.setColor(Color.getHSBColor(float, float, float))

I went into photoshop, chose my color, then input the HSB values into the function and didn't get what I was expecting at all. In fact I messed around with the values and didn't seem to find any correlation between Photoshop values and the color given by the function. For example: h=100, s=100, b=0 gives me a bright red in Photoshop. I tried all combinations with both 100 and 255 and only got yellow.

What am I missing?


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

You need to be careful to use TV-safe colors

http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/Helppro/ntsc.htm

This page has some tips for mixing a red color:

http://www.macromedia.com/devnet/flash/articles/flash_to_video_04.html


----------

